# 2010 Marzocchi Roco R coil



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

Is the 2010 Marzocchi Roco R coil shock the same thing as the "TST" version? On the Marzocchi website, the only coil shocks listed for 2010 is the roco r world cup (which mine isnt), and the roco TST R coil. On my bikes website (Airborne Taka) the specs just say Roco R coil over, with no "TST", and its definitely the 2010 model because I called Airborne and asked. Is there a difference? My bike comes tommorow!  
Heres a pic of the bike: 


​


----------



## DirtyMartini (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure, but I believe Marz makes more Roco Coils than just the "WC" and "TST" (even though they only show those two on their site).

I believe there is a Roco R Coil which is basically the same shock as the WC and TST except that there is no external compression knob on the piggy back.

The WC has a high-speed compression adjustment knob on the piggy back (but the sticker just says "compression"). The TST has a low-speed compression adjustment knob (it has 5 settings of "DH" for downhill to "CL" for climbing). If there is no adjustment knob on your piggy back, then you may have the Roco R Coil. The high and low speed compression can still be adjusted on that shock, but you have to take it apart and change the shim stack.

If you have no compression knob you can adjust how propregressive or linear the shock behaves by adding and reducing pressure in the piggy back. High psi = more progressive, lower psi = more linear.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

You have the coil r, which is an OEM model only, hence why it's not on there website.

You can adjust the air pressure in the piggyback chamber to make the shock harder or softer, and you can adjust the rebound. It has no form of external compression adjust (no TST or HSCV found in the Roco wc)


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

comes tomorrow? I thought you had this thing like 3 weeks ago


----------



## d36u9 (Sep 19, 2011)

DirtyMartini said:


> If you have no compression knob you can adjust how progressive or linear the shock behaves by adding and reducing pressure in the piggy back. High psi = more progressive, lower psi = more linear.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Yup, it sure helps.

Got a Roco R coil along with my Giant Reign SX, and I've been trying to figure out how to tune the Roco R. I think I need to change the spring rate (currently 350 lbs/in with 2.25" stroke) cuz I've got like 40-45% sag on it. Incidentally, I weigh about 155 lbs (about 70 kgs). The piggyback has been quite a mystery though -- can't seem to find any recommendations as to the pressure setting for it relative to rider weight & coil spring rate/stroke.


----------

